# Unbekannter Grafikfehler



## insertcoin (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo ..

ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, und habe auch eigentlich keine Probleme. Das ganze läuft reibungslos ab, nur wenn ich das Ganze beende, sehe ich in der Konsole folgenden Fehler.
Sogar mehrere Male hintereinander, ohne das vorher irgendein Fehler aufgetaucht wäre ..
weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll, und hab auch nichts gescheites dazu gefunden ..

Kann mir jemand einen Typ geben, an was das liegt?? Dann kann ich mich auf die Fehlersuche begeben ..

java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
In paintImmediately null graphics

danke im vorraus für jede antwort ..

Gruß insertcoin


----------



## Quaxli (12. Dez 2007)

Tja, ohne den Code zu kennen kann man auch nur raten. Aber ein NullPointerExceptions sagt imho ja aus, daß etwas gezeichnet werden soll, wozu keine Instanz (mehr) existiert.


----------



## insertcoin (12. Dez 2007)

würde ja den code reinstellen .. aber das sind um die 10 klassen und nicht gerade wenig code .. weiß ja nicht wo es hängt, er gibt mir keine info über die fehlerposition ..
dann muss ich das eben weiterbeobachten .. vielleicht komm ich irgendwann drauf ..

hatte gehofft dass der fehler mit dem zeichnen ein merkmal hat dass oft auftaucht, und leicht zu finden ist ..


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Dez 2007)

Naja, wenn du sagst das die NPE beim beenden auftritt, würde ich den Weg zurückverfolgen der beim beenden deiner Anwendung zurückgelegt wird.


----------



## insertcoin (12. Dez 2007)

nee, so ist das nicht .. sorry, hab ich vielleicht falsch beschrieben ..
ich seh nur erst nachdem ich das prog beendet hab, dass während das programm gelaufen ist der fehler mehrmals aufgetreten ist .. ich flieg eben einfach nicht raus und bekomm auch keine fehlerstelle.. eigentlich kann mir der fehler egal sein, hätt ihn aber trotzdem gerne weg ..


----------



## Quaxli (12. Dez 2007)

Dann fang den Fehler doch mal und laß Dir in dem Moment eine Warnung anzeigen oder jage Dein Programm in den Debug-Modus wenn das Deine IDE hergibt.


----------



## insertcoin (13. Dez 2007)

Debugmodus fällt aus wegen zu viele Benutzereingaben .. Ich entwickle mit Eclipse ..
Und fangen .. keine Ahnung wie und wo ich das machen soll .. ich weiß ja überhaupt nicht wo, also bei welcher Methode/klasse der auftritt .. und solang es bei dem Fehler nicht abbricht, kann ich eh nicht viel machen ..


----------



## manuche (24. Dez 2007)

naja da musst du dann wohl solange durchsteppen bis der fehler auftritt! keiner kann sagen wo der fehler weg kommt bzw wo der fehler liegt wenn du selbst nicht weisst in welchem code abschnitt er sitzt!
aber ich würde so mal drauf tippen, das du versuchst was zu zeichnen wo es nichts zu zeichnen gibt
Methode: paintImmediately
Grund: Hat wohl nichts was er sofort zeichnen kann!


----------



## Marco13 (24. Dez 2007)

Mal so als Meta-Frage: Verwendest du irgendwelche "Optimierungen" oder "Tweaks", wie etwa eigene RenderingContexts, BufferStrategys, VolatileImages oder sonstwas?


----------

